# Feeling discouraged...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, Murph has been on PMR for a month or a little more now.

He's doing well. His coat has been feeling really good lately. He's still always sucking/licking on his paws, though it did seem to go away almost completely for a few weeks. 



I'm just feeling stressed and discouraged, because I was laid off a few weeks ago as you guys know. I have a tiny freezer, don't have money to go get a big one right now, and now I'm really wondering how I'm gonna be able to afford more meats for Murph besides cheap chicken when the time comes....

Ugh


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry. I really hope you get a job very soon. It totally sucks to be unemployed.

I think cheap chicken and chicken livers are still better than dry dog food. It won't be forever.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I know a lot of members have had doubts and think of going back to kibble. And I'd be lying if I said I wasn't in that boat right now. Please don't hate me  

I'm feeling stressed, anxious and discouraged about everything in my life right now, and apparently Murph's diet is no exception...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have to go back, you have to go back. He will be ok, and then you can switch back to raw when you can afford it. Life happens. 

No one will hate you, I promise!!

Maybe you should try one of those craigslist ads to get some free stuff. That might help tide you over.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

we are paying FAR more now for a high quality kibble than we ever did for raw.  I'd say keep him on chicken til you get a job....like xellil said, still a lot better than a lot of kibbles out there. no one will hate you regardless of what you choose! you can always go back!!!! i'd just be nervous to switch him if he is doing as well as you said...... it seems like he's the kind of dog that if you find something that works, you should stick with it -- he and Minnie are a lot alike. very touchy lil buggers!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If people hate you because you lost your job, because you don't have money, because you have to feed kibble, well, then they can not call themselves friends or even compassionate human beings. Like xellil wisely said, life happens, you can only do what you can do. Don't let this stress you, I'm sure you have to give up a lot of things for the time being and if feeding raw is one of them, well, Murph is still one hell of a lucky dog.
I wish you lived somewhere round me, I've got a load of meat in the freezer I'm struggling to get through - you'd be doing me a favour taking it off my hands.


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't feel discouraged! Murph is there for you  I just started college and I'm always broke as hell.....


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish you were further along...I have an archer friend who just started bow hunting and I'd totally share some scraps with you as I get them. I have a hookup with a game butcher too, I'm sure I'll be offered more than I can store... Try to stick with it!

Hey, wait a minute... I order in bulk every 6ish weeks. Backs, necks, quarters are super cheap per case. Even pork picnics are a little over a dollar per pound. Maybe you could throw in a few bucks and I could give you that much of my order? Just a thought...might work!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rachel, that would be great. Only problem is that I'm working out of a standard freezer (fridge/freezer combo) and I dunno where I would put it


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I'm just so mentally and emotionally worn down this week. I hate to say it, but I've been sleeping like poo and cried in bed the other night just laying there thinking about all my bills stacking up. And then I thought about how I don't deserve Murph and Abbie and I can't provide for them and should I rehome them but I could never, they are my entire world and what does get me through. Just feel like realistically, someone in my position shouldn't have a dog, let alone two. but I'm lucky that my mom helps me with them. 

Ugh.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

How much could he possibly eat?! What if you pitched in for like 10 lbs of RMBs and a 10-ish lb roast? They have little itty bitty chest freezers too...I saw one on craigslist once. It was like 2.5 cubic feet. Super cute little thing.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think the biggest problem is that I can't really get several quantities or varieties of meats.


Right now I have probably 2lbs of necks, 4lbs of drumsticks and 4lbs of wings in my freezer, and that is probably the most I can fit at one time. 


Rachel- this dog can pack it away LOL. I think he takes 3 or more percent of his body weight to keep a good weight. I've just been eyeing when I give him. But like he usually gets 3 necks in the morning and then 1 drumstick or 2 wings at night, and he would keep going if I let him. I should have named him Gluttony, he is the description of that word...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sorry not sure if I was being clear...

because of small freezer space, I can't buy in bulk, which from what I understand, is the way to get meats cheap. This makes me worried that I can't afford to financially provide him with the proper variety you need to in a raw diet....

if that makes sense lol


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you have to go back to kibble it isn't the end of the world. I had to put Harleigh back on 1/2 kibble for quite a few months because I just couldn't do full raw at the time. Still right now I'm not sure if she gets the variety she should, but that's probably just me!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Meggels, don't ever think you don't deserve your dogs. When it comes right down to it, none of us deserve our dogs but we all do the best we can.

When I was much younger and very destitute, my dogs ate bread and powdered milk just like I did. Or corn bread and beans. Or Ole roy type food when I had some extra cash. They all survived. 

if you can't give your pets prime ribs every day that doesn't make you a bad dog owner. You know what they REALLY want, and i know you give that to them in spades. Lots of love - who else is better for that than you, even if you don't have a giant freezer full of meat?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Find a source for beef heart.... its uber cheap =D


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, if you decide to try to stick with raw and there's any way I can help, please let me know! 

I agree, though, that nobody will think less of you if you have to switch back. You're a great dog mom and you clearly love and adore Abbie and Murph very much.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Meg, you would probably save money staying on raw, I know how it is to be tight, and jobless... I was homeless at one point for months :lol: I know it's not the same case, but you'll be able to get through feeding him chicken and chicken livers i'm sure. Even if you get a 10lb bag every week for his food you can keep 5lbs in the fridge, and 5lbs frozen so you're not taking up all the freezer space, In my opinion, staying on chicken, and chicken organs would be better than any affordable kibble out there, and it would likely be cheaper for you as well. I'd never think differently of somebody if they couldn't afford to keep their dog on a certain food or diet, that's just life, you have to live too.

Gosh i wish that you weren't having such a hard time, i truly hope that things will look up for you chick! It's hard not to cry sometimes when things happen like that... 
Try to stay positive!:grouphug:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

meggels said:


> I think the biggest problem is that I can't really get several quantities or varieties of meats.
> 
> 
> Right now I have probably 2lbs of necks, 4lbs of drumsticks and 4lbs of wings in my freezer, and that is probably the most I can fit at one time.
> ...


By the way, if you do find some way to make it work, the offer stands. The items I order regularly are chicken backs and leg quarters, veal heart, pork picnic roasts, beef ribs, beef kidney, pork liver, and whole mackerel. The things I order occasionally and rotate are turkey necks, pork heart, skinned & gutted rabbit, duck necks and 6 way goat. And then I get the free venison in season. Please let me know if I can help!


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say.... I love the fact that everyone is so helpful and heart warming.. this forum rocks. Hang in there meggals!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Do you have such a thing as dogroll over there? here it is probably the most common type of dog food. It is basically cooked meat, veges and grains, some use just rice as the grain/filler and they are cooked in 2-3kg rolls and are very cost effective. You just slice off what you need. That is what I would choose over kibble if I had to.
I hope you are able to find your feet soon meggels and don't ever think of giving up your dogs, you would miss them terribly and they you aswell.
I wish I could post you over some food, but I think I live too far away!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I think that your dogs would be happier with you than without. There was a time that I lived hand to mouth, my dogs got scraps when there were some and "waste:" cooked veg peels, off meat and lots of rice and beans(cheap stuff back then). They were healthy and happy. When things got better so did their food, didn't matter what we fed they were happy to be with their family (side note: they all lived to ripe old ages).


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Believe me I can relate my husband is union so he was out once for 2 years. You most certainly deserve your dogs. If you have to go back to kibble you have to sometimes life throws hard times at us and you do what you need to to get by. I am really new but I would say chicken is better than kibble.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Celt said:


> I think that your dogs would be happier with you than without. There was a time that I lived hand to mouth, my dogs got scraps when there were some and "waste:" cooked veg peels, off meat and lots of rice and beans(cheap stuff back then). They were healthy and happy. When things got better so did their food, didn't matter what we fed they were happy to be with their family (side note: they all lived to ripe old ages).


This is what dogs used to be fed, table scraps.


Piper gets chicken backs and beef heart as her main meals... I can't afford a whole lot myself being a starving student. Beef liver is also pretty cheap. I get stewing beef when I can find it cheap, as well as drumsticks etc.

Chicken backs are cheap... usually a dollar a pound up here, with beef heart being slightly more expensive.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try going into meat markets/butchers and asking them if you could have some scraps for your dogs. Some will give it to you, at least they use to or offer to pay a few cents a pound since they'd just be throwing it away. Sure, it's mostly fat but mixed with other stuff, it can make a decent meal.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know where you're coming from. My husband was laid off two and a half years ago and hasn't found another job yet. That's why I'm back in school, hoping that I can find a job when I graduate (and start to pay things off). 

So, my dogs eat a LOT of chicken quarters at $.49 a pound. We don't buy anything in bulk because I just don't have enough cash to pay for a bulk order at once. This week turkeys are on sale for $.79 a pound so the dogs are eating turkey this week. A turkey could probably last your dog for awhile when they go on sale by you. My guys are thrilled to have turkey instead of chicken for a change!

My guys don't get a lot of variety. Beef is rare. Ground beef was on sale last week so I got a bunch to last us all for awhile. We're fighting with the dogs over who gets to eat it! I get pork when they put the yellow clearance tags on it in the sales bins at the regular supermarket. It still comes out cheaper then when I bought Orijen. I stop by the store several times a week so I can usually snag a few bargains. I got some $10 boneless pork ribs marked down to $3 just this week. I try to stay under $1 a pound (the ground beef was a splurge at $1.99). 

After over two years of this, there are still those bad nights, but things always look better in the morning when the fuzzy faces are bouncing around all happy to see me.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Could you put the word out to friends that you would love to be able to take some freezer burnt meat off of them? Also, it's deer season time...a lot of people start cleaning out their freezers and getting rid of last year's venison...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Well, if you decide to try to stick with raw and there's any way I can help, please let me know!
> 
> I agree, though, that nobody will think less of you if you have to switch back. You're a great dog mom and you clearly love and adore Abbie and Murph very much.


rachel, you live close enough to meghan to hold the stuff that you buy?

if so, i'll kick in some to help pay for their food....

and meghan, if you have to go back to kibble, so be it.....they'll survive and you have to sleep...it's okay.

we do the best we can....and you've done that.....you owe no apologies to anyone, including yourself..

there is no shame in staying within your limits, which is better than overspending that which you don't have at the moment....and ending up homeless....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you put out to friends/family neighbors etc that you are looking for meat? Any ads on Craigslist or Freecycle? that has helped when things are tight here, I actually got the freezer I have for my dogs food for free off of craigslist.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> rachel, you live close enough to meghan to hold the stuff that you buy?
> 
> if so, i'll kick in some to help pay for their food....
> 
> ...


Rachel and I live about 45 minutes apart. 



You guyys are the best, seriously. You make me want to cry (again hahaha). 

so if I fed him a mostly chicken based diet, he would be okay? Should I add in a vitamin? I think I could do a little beef too, but I worry about getting into the more expensive cuts of meat and I see some of the unique proteins a lot of dogs get on here and it makes me go...crap...how can I do that?


I will begin scouring CL and the likes, good idea.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh and I can get turkey necks for like 1.25 a lb that doesn't require me to buy in bulk. 

Thanks guys, I really love you all so much


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have seen several people say they are feeding mostly chicken due to budget.

I would definitely do it (and might BE doing it since I wont' have a job at the end of the year). I have just been reading stuff on the internet about dry dog food and I really believe chicken, even if it's the only meat they get, would be better for them. Buy some canned tuna and some liver and you are good to go.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

great  Makes me feel better. I can def throw in some other meats when I find good deals, but I just can't be giving it to him like every other meal. 

I need to figure out what the cheapest cuts tend to be from grocery stores...try to stick with those.

He gets more meat than I do in a month hehe  His mother gets the spaghettios and he gets the fresh chicken! <3 He's worth it though.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Hang in there Meggels-trust me when I say that things WILL get better. Above all, your guy is happiest when he is with you, and you when you are with him. Heck, there are lots of folks who wish that they could eat chicken every night. He'll be ok and you will too!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Your dogs love you no matter what you feed them, they just want to be with you. Remember that!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> He gets more meat than I do in a month hehe  His mother gets the spaghettios and he gets the fresh chicken! <3 He's worth it though.


I just separated a froze a bunch of beef ribs last night, for the dogs. They were actually making my mouth water as I was putting them in their little bags. 

My supper was pimiento cheese. I keep thinking - something's not right here! 

i haven't ever bought pork necks before, but I bought some yesterday at the grocery because I got a pretty big package for $2.00. I hope they like them.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Speaking of Craigslist, I don't know if you've thought about this but since we've been unemployed I've made a decent amount to keep us in food just selling things on Craigslist. I used to sell on Ebay for a living so I have a pretty good idea of what sells and what to charge but you'd be surprised at what you have laying around the house and what people will buy from you.

I've sold some pampered chef items for big money, a fish tank. hockey jerseys, all my scrapbooking supplies (craft stuff sells REALLY well!), old video games, furniture, record albums (a hot item right now), etc. I made enough in August to buy the freezer so that I could make better use of the food bargains and sales. 

I also check out the 'items wanted' section of Craigslist and was able to sell several items to people who were looking for certain things. I always meet them at a McDonalds or somewhere to be safe, or if its a big item, they see it in my garage with my dogs there (looking 'oh so ferocious!!') I never actually allow anyone to enter my house. 

It's just another source of income that some people may not have considered but it is amazing how much stuff you can find around your house that you really don't need any more and didn't even realize you still had.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to afford to feed my dogs if my family didn't raise beef. Times are tough.

Usually my only purchase month to month is bone in poultry (usually chicken q's because they are cheap) for rmb's and they eat beef heart/ tongue and beef liver/kidney for the rest of their dietary needs. Usually once a week I'll split a package of elk/deer burger or cube steak with them. Sometimes I'll share boneless chicken breast too since I don't eat a lot of chicken and that big costco bag lasts forever. I got ten lamb hearts and a few packages of lamb liver this weekend.... most of it is going to a paying customer though (including all the lungs). If I run out of bone in poultry/pork and can't afford to buy more (I get paid once a month) I'll thaw an oxtail to split up for them.

I only work out of the fridge above my freezer, but I can fit in upwards of 60lbs of food for them, not counting my own stuff in the door. Maybe I'm a wizard at cramming stuff in there or something, but regular freezers can hold quite a lot IMO.

I sure was going broke feeding Acana grain free.... Ouch! And they can't eat cheap crap unless I want to be cleaning up poo 24/7. Yay grain intolerance.

Lily was still detoxing at one month. I remember wondering if this was such a great idea. I'm so happy I just kept with it. I can't believe we're almost done with our 10th month on pmr.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hang in there. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for YOU!! As for the mostly chicken diet. Nothing wrong with that at all. Throw in some pork or beef whenever you find it on sale. I'm a huge fan of the gotta sell it quick section. I'm also not afraid to ask if it can be marked down again! They usually take another couple bucks off! Friends and neighbors with freezer burned meat is another great idea. 
With 2 dogs, you have the ability to pet one with each hand which will help relieve stress twice as fast! They love you, and will be there for you no matter what's in their food bowl!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

magicre said:


> rachel, you live close enough to meghan to hold the stuff that you buy?
> 
> if so, i'll kick in some to help pay for their food....
> 
> ...


I'd be prepared to put in some money too if it helps.....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

you guys make me want to cry


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> Rachel and I live about 45 minutes apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a chicken fed dog is still better off than any other type of feeding.....plus, if there are table scraps, you can give him that. many a dog during the depression lived on table scraps....

chickens have liver and the backs have kidneys...and if you go to the ethnic markets, the butchers there might help you out by selling trim or scrap for cheap....never hurts to ask.

but your dogs love you. and more importantly, you love them. even if you had to go to ol' roy as a last resort, they are better with you than without you, as you are with them.

and, yeah, we ARE the best LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

i'm gonna stick with a mostly chicken diet for now (since he's still transitioning slowly anyways) and keep an eye out down the road for good deals on other meats! Even if it's ground beef/turkey here and there with some canned fishes every now and then.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

do you have a facebook? I just posted something on mine about 30 minutes ago letting people know I was interested in any meat they are trying to clear out, and I already have someone telling me they have quite a variety of things they are wanting to get rid of.....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I do! I will try that.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, It is almost Thanksgiving. Around here turkey is super cheap like .28. I would get one or two and break it down so it doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through tough times. I have been feeding two large (just added a third) dogs with limited funds and space for over a year. They mostly get chicken and pork. Are there any discount grocery stores near you? There is one here and I get the bulk of my food from them. Ten pound bags of chicken quarters are 7.80- less when they go on sale. They sell pork roast 2 to a bag for 1.29 a pound. I go shopping every other week. I always get 2 bags of the chicken quarters and one package of the roasts. If I can get the chicken frozen I do. That way I put one bag in the fridge. It takes forever to thaw, I just pull a couple from the outside and thaw them the rest of the way in water. I do the same with the pork. I cut it into meal sized chunks and freeze a bunch together. I leave a bag in the fridge to feed from. Every once in awhile beef goes on sale. I skip buying the pork that week so I have room. I watched craigslist obsessively and just got 5 cubic foot freezer- so that'll be a huge help.


----------

